# Spoggy the sparrow album-from 1 day to 6 months, a gift for ST



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

G'day everyone (HUGS) all round

I thought I would share with you, something that was a real labour of love. I put together a photo album of Spoggy photos, in the hope that it would help people to 'age ID' baby sparrows in a swift method. So I put together photos in an easy to load format, from all angles, from beak to bum!  and I gave it to ST (to Jackie) as a gift. I hoped it would help the mods next Spring with helping others to age sparrows and especially hoped it would enable people who do not know how to post a photo, a way to determine how old their bird may be.

*So here it is. * Jackie was really happy with it and I gave it to her and said it was lovely to have a chance to give something back to StarlingTalk, as I feel ST has given me so much.

http://susanmacauley.tripod.com/sparrowphotos/

I hope you enjoy looking at it. It's up as a sticky in StarlingTalk at the moment. Spoggy was such a cutie to take photo's of and I am glad we took so many now. 

love and light
Susan and Spoggy in Tasmania xxxx


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing this Susan. The photos are so well done - and so well captioned. I really enjoyed sharing Spoggy's first six months. 

Nice to "see" you back on PT as well


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Susan and thank you so much for posting the Spoggie "saga" here! The pictures will be very helpful to folks finding sparrows.

Pidgey was gettin' worried about you with the bad weather you are having in Tasmania (thus getting the rest of us worried), so it is great to see you posting here! Hope you and yours are well.

Terry


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes Terry, I am overwhelmed by Pidgies concern for us all, I am truly touched that you would all check in on me, I had a few emails from PT today so I knew something was up. I have replied quickly and pasted in some posts from ST as I am having very bad eye probs and am off to see a specialist tomorrow, so I do feel sorry I cannot reply more at this time. Back to a dark bedroom for me. 

THANK YOU to you all, we are all safe and happy
love and light
Susan, David, the Spogster and the zoo xxxx


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Spoggy looks even more spoiled than I've ever managed, methinks... GOOD WORK!

Good luck at the doc's tomorrow--you'll be in our thoughts and prayers!

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hope all goes well for you at the doctor, Susan. We'll all be pulling for you! I've made Spoggy a sticky here also in our Non Pigeon/Dove Emergency Forum.

Terry


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Pidgey? Spoggy Spoiled??? on no no no no no - yes you must be mistaken there

Thank you, I truly pray this appt will help me to stop having literally non stop headaches and migraines. I hope they will be able to find out what the problem is. I am mindful that my father was completely blind by age 60 - now that I have crossed the 40 mark, I have to have a lot of things checked up. I know there is something very wrong with my eyes so I hope that I can get some answers tomorrow. I have been typing on the pc wearing sunglasses 

Oh that is good news Terry, anyway that Spoggy can help people to ID a sparrow and age it, means I hope, less time that the bird is waiting around not being fed the correct diet for its species, so here's hoping this makes a difference. I had a big grin the other day when the link was given to someone with sparrows and they answered it was that link that helped them to age their birds. David and I were truly so happy. 

well enough now, more rest for me. Back to the dark bedroom, I cannot afford to get a migraine before I travel tomorrow. The last time I tried to do that was one of the worst things I have ever experienced. So fingers crossed, no migraine or bad headache when I wake tomorrow before our trip.

Spoggy always goes to his Nanna's to be baby sat while we are away from home more than 2 hours. He loves it there. She has a starling who likes to come and sit on his cage and stare at him and he stares back, then they have a noise contest, to see who can jabber on the loudest


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Susan, 



Wow...thans for posting these images of 'Spoggy'...that is just so wonderful..!


Anf very nice as a reference for gauging the Ages of infant or Baby or youngster Sparrows we might be dealing with...


Best wishes!


Phil
l v


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you for your kind words Phil. Hope all is well for you in LV

I really loved making the album and being able to 'gift' it to Jackie on Starling Talk. I don't think I could have saved the birds we have so far without all I learned there - I look up to so many of those on ST and here as my Mentors. It is rare to be able to give something back that his tangible and not just words of thanks, so I felt great that Jackie liked it and wanted to use it on ST as reference. I made it with that in mind, in the hope it would stand as a reference for the forum. 

Anything to help another person help a sparrow in need. Spoggy is like a ray of sunshine in our life, we love him so much, we are a trio, we are his flock

He's a tiny bit bratty just now but it is almost spring and the sparrows are pairing up and finding nesting places and I think he is going to have another moult to change his head feathers so he is a bit more feisty and bitey at the moment which is not like him. It's just his hormones at this time. 

But we forgive him of course. He sure is one beautiful sparrow and thanks to the help I got from members of ST and PT too, he seems to be very healthy and happy. His feathers are so beautiful

love and light
Susan xxxx

PS - I will post another little photo story of him shortly so you can see what he looks like at 8 months


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Susan, 



I rescued an injured Sparrow in 1997 in Fort Worth Texas, right before I had to fly home to Las Vegas, so I smuggled him in the front of my Shirt, and then once aboard, I transfered him into a little old fashioned sort of Doctor's Bag I had, and I had a little branch in there for him to perch on, and he slept the whole way home with his Beak tucked into his Wing.


He was an adult male, and might have been ill and injured.


Anyway, did this and that, he got well, I let him fly around in here...I only had a very few Pigeons at that time.


He soon got so social, I could not read a Book without him flying over to peck at the 'letters' or otherwise visit, perch on my shoulder and so on.

Same with meals I was eating, he'd fly over to see what might interest him with the chow.


Once I figured he was well ready, I just let him out, and he managed to work out the negoatiations with the Sparrows who live across the Street, or who congregate anyway in the Trees there...being they were just a little different in color patterns than he was, he and they knew right off he was 'different' and initially it was a little dicey byt he got things worked out, and since he was a little different in color, I was able to see him now and then in the weeks and months which followed, and finally I was seeing him with a female, so I felt things had gone well indeed.


Other times also I have had Sparrows to care for and release, and they were all such wonderful and intelligent little Birds, I loved them dearly.


Some, on release, one's I'd raised from Babys, once of an age, they'd fly across the street, and come back in at dusk, do that for however long, then finally they'd join the Sparrow Community and I would not see them any more.


But that phase where they have not quite joined it yet, dusk would arrive, and I'd open the front door and stand there outside, and I'd see a tiny 'dot' in the Sky, and as it got close, close, then "Zooooom!" little Sparrow would sail right in through the open door at top speed, and land inside and wow...just used to amaze me.


I'd be trying to read a book, and more than one of them would do this, fly over, land on my hand or other and really look hard at the Book, trying to figure out what was interesting to me about it..and, either peck at the letters, OR, start pecking at any little moles on my arm...and ouch! Those little Beaks are SHARP..!


Lol...


Anyway, very bright little Birds and very affectionate...social, and charming...they can sure win one's Heart...



Phil
l v


----------

